# I hear we are going to war       295words.. satire



## Plasticweld (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw it on the news, the guy in me.  The macho guy in me wanted to step up to the fight, I am ready for war, do the right thing.

I know there is some propaganda involved, there is a long history of it, whenever this country goes to war.  I am sitting here watching the news, listening to the emotional pleas of the victims. Next will be the political talking heads to warn us all of the pearls of doing nothing. Then will come the catchy slogans, to get us slacker civilians geared up.  The famous one from 2001 is the simple line “Army of One” considering the enemy this maybe the most appropriate, it may even be prophetic. I am sure that this will be a painful war, the costs beyond comprehension 

I cannot picture boot camp, I am sure that _this_ enemy will require us to re-think our strategies about offensive and defensive tactics.  I am sure there are some movies out there that will help us, not the old John Wayne movies but some of the newer ones.

I am a patriot, a loyal party member.  If the Democrats had not told me that we were at war I would have never known.  I am going to rent the movie "Cramer Verses Cramer." Stock up on condoms, not sure why, and get ready for the hell... that is war.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 7, 2014)

Quite well balanced, blending reality, manipulation, and satire. A dose of seriousness with a touch of humor. I like it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 8, 2014)

Very insightful, Bob. I used to "love" these "Armchair warriors" who would flee at the thought of fighting a war they so wholeheartedly support. And, yes, I'm sure I can come up with something  :lol:


----------



## TKent (Nov 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

